# new gumprinter aboard!



## windrivermaiden (Nov 2, 2006)

Let me introduce my self. I'm relatively new to gum printing, I've been printing in gum for about 3 years. I also do Van Dyke, Albumen, cyanotype and BVDs
This looks like a great group. Active too. 

Windy


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 3, 2006)

:greenpbl: might be nice if I'd show some work but I have to figure out  how this forum works. Probably tomorrow with a little sleep.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't usually do the welcome thing, but in your case I am going to make an exception since I might want to learn from you.  So welcome to the forum and please do post.  I would love to see anything you have done.


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2006)

Welcome, Windy! This is music to my ears. I looooooove looking at other people's alt-process work! :heart: 

We'll help you get going with the image posting here - piece of cake. If you can find your way through the above-mentioned processes, you can post an image on TPF.  

Can I request seeing a gum print? They have such a beautiful look!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 3, 2006)

I confess my forum cruising needs a little practice. But I finally figured out how to get an image to post.
This last year I have printed a series of gum dichromate prints of California Poppy. 




I've been working in gum about 3 years now and by no means have I mastered the basics. 

Windy


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 3, 2006)

they look awfully good to me.


----------



## terri (Nov 3, 2006)

They look lovely to me!     

How did you color them, Windy?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 3, 2006)

These are 4 color-mulitiple layer gums made with digital separation negatives. I use cyan, magenta, yellow and black pigments...my own mix of several brands of highgrade watercolor pigments. 
Each color is exposed with its own negative, the full spectrum is the resultof layering of the primary colors.


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2006)

Fantastic! I read someplace you're not supposed to use black pigment in gum printing, but you obviously have blasted that theory. Very vibrant colors you've acheived here - great work.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 5, 2006)

really! no black? who knew...Well, I have no problems with my blacks. bright vibrant reds are the hardest thing for me...well except for good skin tones.


----------



## terri (Nov 6, 2006)

Just something I recall reading in one of my alt-process books. I love to read stuff like that, and then see someone else prove that it isn't necessarily so.  

I can appreciate what a labor-intensive process you're doing here, and you are getting superb results. I'd love to see some more!


----------

